# Încă n-a tras Papa clopotele



## Bântuit

Bună ziua românilor,

Iată contextul:

-NASA încearca nişte explicaþii mai exotice...
-Explozii solare, raze gamma,chestii de genul ăsta.
-Pâna acum, n-au gasit nimic.
-Dar Vaticanul?Înca n-a *tras Papa **clopotele*?

Asta e o expresie idiomatică.

Presupun că înseamnă:_a începe o conversaţie_.

Aştept comentările voastre.


----------



## farscape

Sincer să fiu n-am mai auzit expresia asta si nici nu prea îmi dau seama ce înseamnă o).

Acestea fiind zise,  este aproape imposibil ca Papa să tragă clopotele dar poate că tu ai dreptate, adică se aşteaptă ca să se pronunţe Papa mai întăi şi apoi să-nceapă comentariile?

Best,


----------



## Bântuit

Oricum mulţumesc pentru ajutorul acordat.


----------



## Trisia

Bună,

În primul rând contextul nu e destul. *Despre ce anume se discută?*

O altă bănuială ar fi că vrea să spună că biserica catolică "n-a dat alarma" încă. Ar putea fi vorba de vreun experiment mai periculos, ceva? Vaticanul e cunoscut pentru implicarea socială (și mai mult decât atât). 

Sau ar putea fi subtitrări de pe Internet, în care caz...


----------



## szivike

Bună,

Și eu asociez această expresie cu o alarmă. Din câte știu clopotele se trag în caz de primejdie, de un pericol ceva pentru a alerta populația, sau pentru a da de veste ceva important. Probabil că la una dintre aceste cazuri se referă. Nu știu exact care, dar sigur poți să-ți dai seama din context.


----------

